# Male or Female? As always this is a seahorse question...



## Juliet

How do you tell the difference between male and female seahorses? I know that it is supposed to be easy, but i want to be sure I'm correct. Ill include pictures here: 

Female?
http://s799.photobucket.com/albums/yy271/ktiscrazierthanu/?action=view&current=hh.jpg

Male?

http://s799.photobucket.com/albums/yy271/ktiscrazierthanu/?action=view&current=oo.jpg

if you cant tell from these photos, tell me. and i will try and take better ones. 

-------

"Romeo, oh Romeo, were for art thou Romeo?"
"Er...Juliet..I'm over here..."
"Pssh. I knew that..."

:withstup:


----------



## bmlbytes

Whoa! Slow down a bit. Maybe you should get them to eat before you try to breed them :lol:


----------



## Juliet

not trying to breed i dont think im ready for that! 
I just want to know, that way i can actually name them without thinking "Woah... well what if it turns out to be a girl? Bob wouldn't be a good name..." 
And they are eating!
Copepods! Finally!

-------

"Romeo, oh Romeo, where for art thou Romeo?"
"Er...Juliet? I'm over here..."
"Pssh. I knew that..."


----------



## bmlbytes

Congrats on getting them to eat. That was quick.

Its difficult to tell from the pics but the first might be female.

Maybe this pic will help:


----------



## Dragonbeards

Mmmm... that's why there is gender neutral names... think "Taylor, or "Sam".

Sorry though, can't help you with gender identity.

EDIT: Look at that. Been ninja'd by bml. Hopefully that picture helps


----------



## bmlbytes

Im sneaky like that.

EDIT: Here is a real pic to help you. Look at the shape right under their "belly". If its a sharp point like the fist, its female. If its a smooth shape to the tail, it's male.


----------



## Juliet

Thank you guys!
I'm proud to say I have a male and a female, that dont seem to be mating! So thats good 
And, finally they seem to be eating! It was almost a week of them refusing food, so I'm relieved!


----------



## Fishfirst

How big are they? Males will not have a pouch when very tiny.


----------

